# Johnson 115 Going into SLOW



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

I Have a johnson 115 year 2000 60 degree 2 stroke that every once in awhile it goes into slow mode (for those who ask what slow mode is- the engine has a safety feature it drops back to 2500 rpm if you try to go faster it just starves the engine of fuel.) I have changed the power pack I have changed the oil sensors I have changed the Temp sensors I believe it is a wire grounding out from the harness most of the time I just jiggle the wires around the engine for a good while it doesnt happen quick or I would have found it by now and the engine starts working again I have spent alot of money changingeverything every mechanic has told me was wrong after they work on it it works great for a while and then it starts doing it again, does anyone have any ideas other than that litte problem which is really annoying my boat runs great 

Thanks for all your Help

Armando


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had that problem once and after a lot of trouble shooting found that the plastic check in the primer bulb had broken off and would block the fuel line to the engine! It would run good sometimes and then all the sudden RPM's were gone. Might put a new one on for a cheap check. :letsdrink


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Is there a feature when you put it into gear it drops the spark to a couple of cylinders whild shifting ? I might be wrong. Does it correct itsself ? My son had a Johnson 150 that would start bogging down. After fuel pump, bulb, filter, new fuel, plugs, finally I removed the fuel pick-up and there was a large piece of silicone stuck in the pick-up tube. Funny thing is some days it would run perfect.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Here's the thing I had a mechanic look at it and it happened to him he said that this is a saftey feature in johnsons thats called SLOW it drops all RPM to 2500 starving the engine of Fuel so the engine won't burn up that said here is what happened you are running great at high RPM's and then all of a sudden it drops back to 2500 and won't go any higher the hot light alarm came on but the engine is not hot if you start wiggling the wires on the engine harness it goes away sometimes I believe I have a short in the wire harness that tells the power pack to go into SLOW as for the primer bulb for along time I thought that was it I even took off the water seperators thinking that was it then I started to prime the bulbs before I start the engines and that seemed to work for a while soI thought but now its doing it again even priming I will change the bulb now to see if it helps.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Wills Marinewill check your motor out for you. might save you the cost of hit and miss changing parts. 432-2383ask for mike, 1200 barrancas ave.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Same problem on one of mine a couple of years ago. After a week of aggravation I found that there is a spring and ball bearing rig that is screwed into the fuel tank inside of the male fitting where the fuel hose clamps on. The CG calls it an "anti-syphon valve". MY quick fix (after getting stranded twice) was to unscrew this male fitting, take a small (6") phillips head screw driver insert it into the end were the hose meets the male side and pop the base of the screw driver on the concreet. The spring and the ball come flying out. I am not recommending this only sharing my experience, but I will tell you that I NEVER had this trouble again. This item is a factory install that is added on so that supposedley the fuelwill not syphon directly overboard through the engine while the engine is off. Not sure if this is what's going on with your situation, but thought I would give ya a heads up as I thought it was a mechanical problem on a new engine when it was not..... Good luck, T


----------

